# Buff Sussex



## Melx (May 4, 2020)

Hi,I'm fairly knew to chicken breeding and i have hatched some fertile eggs from my Buff Sussex.Three of them have come out a pure white.I was wondering if they are a sport (hope thts the right terminology) or impure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think we have a terminology difference because of countries. 

Would it be possible to get pics of your birds?

Do they still have baby fluff? It's possible when they get their adult feathers that the color will change.


----------

